# I need some help!



## Karma Creek Minis (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for someone in this area, that can help me pickup a horse that is in an abuse/neglect situation. I am out of state, and just need someone to hold her for about 2 weeks so I can pick her up myself. If you can help please PM me and I will pass on all the details.

Kris


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't help you but did want to wish you luck getting her where she needs to be.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 28, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi, I was just wondering if you ever got any help with your situation? Can you give us an update? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------

